# Oil Service Light



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Just had my 05 out tonight, car running fine and service engine oil light comes on not far from my house. Oil level is fine, no leaks, did search on forum, are bad pressure switch and sender main cause of light? If oil pump is bad would you notice car performance or hear noise prior to service oil light on dash? Car runs strong no temp issues or excessive valve train noise. I do have a Diablosport tune on car now along with shorty headers and exhaust mod and CAI, could these mods play a role in oil service light? Any thoughts before I take car in for service...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

when was the last time you changed the oil???...did the light alert you then to change it or did you just change it at a normal interval???...it may just be on because it doesn't know you changed the oil at any time...
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Read your owners manual.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Changed oil before I put car in storage, no light at that time. Car has been in storage for 4 months, have about 900 miles driven since taken out of storage. I thought light was low pressure warning. Car has proper oil level and no leaks present. I was thinking oil pressure switch fail. If light indicates oil change service, how do you reset at time of oil change?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Turn Key to own position without starting car, pump the gas pedal firmly 3x within 5 seconds.

If the light is not reset at time of oil change you will get a reminder when the engine senses its time for the change.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info it was a long day yesterday the light was service engine oil not check engine oil. Read manual and did oil life reset procedure, all good. Now I can drive car to work today. Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The resetting procedure in the manual is incorrect. Depress gas pedal 3x NOT 2x as referenced. (For future reference)


----------

